# Gophone texting in Mexico



## dsteelman (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an AT&T Gophone (Nokia Lumia 520) and I'm currently living in Mexico. I'm on a pay-as-you-go plan. As some of you may know, when you fly from the U.S. (where the carrier shows on the phone as AT&T) to Mexico, the carrier shown on the phone switches to Telcel. I can call/text U.S. numbers from here without any problems. Where I'm struggling is with texting/SMS to local Mexico numbers, especially Mexico cell numbers. I've tried virtually every combination of country codes, area codes, +'s, and I keep getting "error-invalid number" messages when I try to text. In my phone messaging settings, the SMS center number is the standard AT&T number....312 314 9810. Could that be part of the problem? Any help/suggestions appreciated.....


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I also have a prepaid att phone actually the exact same windows 8 phone the Nokia Lumia. I have the $70 a month package that includes 1000 international minutes and unlimited texting to Mexico. I am able to send pictures and media messages while I am in Mexico to US and Mexico numbers. Which plan do you have? If you do not have the Mexico Plus calling feature with ATT it will not work.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Mexican cell phones need an additional number to call them from a foreign country, like your doing. A cell phone number like 224 345 1212 needs to prefaced with a "1" like so - 1 224 345 1212. This also might work +52 1 224 345 1212, which is the complete number if dialing from the US or other foreign country.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for that info!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The website howtocallabroad-dot-com is helpful for this kind of info, wherever in the world you find yourself.


----------

